# Questions from Kauai on Inernet access



## Pineapplekid (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi All

Someone recommended I research the Three company for my temporary ( 3 Month ) internet service this summer in UK.
The information on their web page looks good however I would like to know if this service has a decent coverage area, and is reliable ?

Anyone have any experience with them ? and how about using them for phone service ?

Also any information on the FON network for broadband ?

I am interested in dongles for connecting a single device to the internet, or a MiFi™ for when you want to connect more than one device, tablets that come with a Mobile Broadband SIM, and SIM plans.

Aloha for any information

Leon


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, having tried data sim cards from all the main UK networks I have no hesitation in saying that 3's coverage is the best of them all - and certainly much better than O2 and Vodafone when away from built up areas.

I would also recommend a MiFi - either locked to 3 or unlocked. Argos currently has a cracking deal on a Vodafone MiFi for £20 - I paid £25 for one a few months ago and then paid £2 on ebay for the unlock code.

I use BTFon from time to time as I have a BT broadband subscription - it's fine if you are near residential areas where someone else will have a BT / Fon router but no good if out in the sticks somewhere.


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Three uk coverage*

Hi Leon,
I have been with Three for over 15 years for my mobile phone. I have no issues with coverage and I've used it in lots of locations wilding in my motorhome, (not used in Scotland, but got good signal up mountains in north and mid wales). Occasionally I have had a poor signal but Three have an iPhone app that let's you use wifi to make phone calls when there is no normal signal ( called "Three in touch"). I used this recently in Aldeburgh Suffolk while in a pub.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Pineapplekid (Mar 9, 2009)

This is the information I was looking for many thanks for the heads up on the three network, I was looking at FON and could actually get it free if I bought one of their little gizmos and hooked it to my broad band here on Kauai, I guess I would probably be the only FON sight in Hawaii 

Aloha from Kauai 
Leon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes, that's how Fon works, you share your connection and leave it on and while your here you get access to about three million Bt openzone / fon spots. A directional antenna will help if your out in the sticks.

If you have a relative or family member in the UK you could always see if they will give you their Bt openzone username and password!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Leon, you have a PM.

Dave


----------

